# 2 simple things I made for my wife.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

My wife asked for a letter opener a few weeks ago. So, Tuesday of last week (I think) - while she was at the beach with our son - I made her one from purple heart. Nothing too fancy and it didn't take very long. She got her piece and it's another thing off the to-make list.

It's my own design. The outline was cut out with a scroll saw. The shaping of the blade was done on an oscillating edge belt sander. And the shaping of the handle was done with a small flap sander chucked in a rotary tool.

























And, since I was heading to join them at the beach that Thursday (we returned home Tues of this week), I figured I'd make my wife a little "love you" trinket to bring along with me. I went ahead and made three of these. That way I have a couple to add to my stuff to sell.

The pattern (as if one _really_ needs a pattern) is from Steve Good's website, Scroll Saw Workshop. I table sawed a strip of cedar for the blanks and glued on the printed patterns. The letters were cut on the scroll saw.

















Nothing ground breaking here. But they're quick and easy projects that would make nice little gifts. And they wouldn't be too taxing to churn out in small batches of you wanted to. And, of course, the word block could say whatever you wanted. Maybe some one's first and last name for use as a desk name plate. Or "First Place", "Second Place", and so on, and be incorporated into trophies of some sort. 

Let your imagination guide you, grasshopper.


----------



## MmudKatD2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice. Especially like the letter opener. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you have any pic's showing the steps you took to carve the LOVE pieces?

I'm not a carver, just wondering......, I'm a maker. Our grandchildren have said, papa, you are a good maker......LOL

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Do you have any pic's showing the steps you took to carve the LOVE pieces?
> 
> I'm not a carver, just wondering......, I'm a maker. Our grandchildren have said, papa, you are a good maker......LOL
> 
> ...


I cut those with a scroll saw. Just cut out the first word, turn the piece to the next side and cut the next word. The other two sides have the same two words, only in reverse (and with more tearout).


----------

